# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hoàng Thắng ( Kiên Giang) - Nhà hàng Miền Tây

## nguyetnt

*Nhà Hàng Hoàng Thắng thuộc Công ty TNHH Hoàng Thắng xin gửi lời chào trân trọng và biết ơn chân thành đến Quý Khách đã tín nhiệm, ủng hộ cho Nhà Hàng trong thời gian vừa qua. Chúc Quý Khách luôn may mắn và thành đạt trong cuộc sống.*


    Nhà hàng Hoàng Thắng tọa lạc tại Khu lấn Biển thuộc Trung tâm TP. Rạch Giá - Kiên Giang. Nhà Hàng có các phòng, sảnh tiệc khang trang, rộng rãi, kiến trúc, nội thất theo phong cách hài hòa thoáng mát. Nhà Hàng là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức các sự kiện quan trọng như: Tiệc cưới, Hội nghị, Liên hoan, sinh nhật …


   Với đội ngũ nhân viên lành nghề có nhiều kinh nghiệm, phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, công nghệ tổ chức tiệc cưới tiên tiến và giá cả phù hợp, chắc chắn Hoàng Thắng sẽ đáp ứng được mọi yêu cầu của quý khách.


   Đến với Nhà Hàng Hoàng Thắng quý khách luôn nhận được sự đón tiếp ân cần, nồng hậu, sự quan tâm phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo...  Tin chắc sẽ để lại cho quý khách những ấn tượng sâu sắc khó quên. Mục tiêu và phương châm hàng đầu của chúng tôi là "Vui lòng khách đến, được lòng khách đi". Do vậy, mà chúng tôi đã không ngừng đổi mới về cung cách phục vụ, cũng như về chất lượng các món ăn để đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng cao của Quý Khách.


Đặc biệt do nhu cầu của thực khách ngày càng tăng, do vậy nhà hàng Hoàng Thắng hiện nay có phục vụ:

-  Nhận tiệc cho khách hàng du lịch hoặc hợp tác với các khách sạn đặt tiệc ăn cho khác

-  Nhận thiết kế và đại tiệc hội nghị khách hàng, đại hội của Doanh nghiệp, cty.

-  Có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng (cơm món, cơn phần, ...)

Mọi thông tin liên hệ: Chị Sáu (091.887.55.44) để đặt món.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## khanhszin

khách sạn rộng nhỉ

----------


## anhduc83

Đám cưới hoành tráng quá nhỉ

----------

